

Show HN: Venture News – 24 hours of trending links from VCs on Twitter - alexshye
http://www.venturenews.co

======
alexshye
Hey HN! My friend Leslie and I created Venture News to easily keep up-to-date
with the buzz in the VC community. It is great for people who are interested
in VC/startups but don't use Twitter, follow all the VCs on Twitter, or have
time to keep up with their timeline.

Since a good fraction of y'all keeps up w/ VC and startup news, it'd be
helpful to hear your thoughts and suggestions!

~~~
1wu
Fist bump.

------
wilshiredetroit
How did you guys make this? Can you guys upload it on github?

~~~
1wu
Hi wilshiredetroit, it's currently built in Python with Flask, custom front-
end :)

~~~
jasondecastro
No plans on making it open source?

~~~
alexshye
Sorry, not in the near future.

If you look into the Twitter API and have some experience fetching and parsing
websites, it isn't too bad. If you don't, its a fun learning experience :)

